# Kansas City Snow Subs Wanted



## Duramax66 (Aug 24, 2008)

I am looking for someone that is willing to do some sub work on the KS side of the line.


----------



## kchouseman (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm at 125th and wornall and run mostly west. 04 f-250, 08 boss 9'2,04 cat 252b skid steer
email if you still need subs. [email protected]


----------



## gqhco06 (Sep 18, 2008)

I am on the east side of KC and looking for some work as well. If your interested, [email protected] or my cell 816-935-4418 or 935-6981. 05 Chevy 3500 with new 9'2 Boss V Plow. Tractor with loader also available.


----------

